# Wills Marine of Pensacola Boat Clearance



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><P class=MsoBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Wills Marine of Pensacola Boat Clearance! Financing available.** Call Mike at*<P class=MsoBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Wills Marine, 341-9718 or email [email protected]**. *<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*SV205 V HULL, Magic Tilt Trailer & 150HP Evinrude E-TEC $24,900.00 <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*B18CC Bay Skiff, Magic Tilt Trailer & 90HP YAMAHA - $18,132.<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*B20CCR Bay Skiff, MAGIC tilt Trailer & 90HP Evinrude E-TEC <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*F17FLX Bay Skiff, Magic Tilt Trailer & 50HP EVINRUDE E-TEC ? $15,417.00 <SPAN style="COLOR: red"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*F17CCR Bay Skiff, Magic tilt Trailer, & 75hp EVINRUDE E-TEC - <SPAN style="COLOR: red">$18,370.00<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*SUNDANCE F19CC, Magic Tilt Trailer, 60hp <SPAN style="COLOR: red">Evinrude E-TEC $16,054.00<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*K16T Bay Skiff, Magic tilt Trailer & 40hp tiller Evinrude E-TEC- <SPAN style="COLOR: red">$10,872.00<o></o>*<H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">20? BAY RUNNER and Magic Tilt Trailer (no motor) - $14,029.00 </H1><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*Aluminum CAST & BLAST, 20HP YAMAHA 4 stroke, Magic Tilt Trailer <SPAN style="COLOR: red">$9,652.00<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Aluminum 1872MV CC, 90hp Evinrude E-TEC, & Magic Tilt Trailer <SPAN style="COLOR: red">$18,093 <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Aluminum SeaArk Rebel 15 Stick Steer 40hp E-TEC Magic tilt trailer. $13,228 <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*SV23 200HP E-TEC - DEMO $31,999.00<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*Sundance Boats<SPAN style="COLOR: red"> www.sundanceboats.com <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*SeaArk boats **[url]www.seaarkboats.com*[/url]<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Evinrude E-TEC Motors* - *www.evinrude.com/en-US/*<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*Yamaha Motors **www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/products/lifestylehome/home.aspx*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*<o></o>*


----------

